# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua vitme 25 b10 đầy đủ gối

## sieunhim

Chào ae!
Em đang cần 2 cây vitme 25 bước 10 đầy đủ BK-BF. Hành trình 500-600mm. 
Ai có hú giúp em: 0983068011 Khôi (zalo, viber, telegram)
Cảm ơn ae nhiều

----------

phanminhluat

----------


## phanminhluat

Hi Bác,
Vì em là thành viên mới nên đăng bài không được nên xin ké Bác. Tks Bác.
[Cần MUA]--- Hiện tại em cần mua vít me bi TPI SFU1204 không cần gối đỡ.
Ai có xin liên hệ em qua zalo hoặc trực tiếp qua sđt 0348808821 (Luật)
Em xin cảm ơn.

----------

